# The surf is hotter than 😈😈😈



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

In the last 4 days I've caught over 125 fish with a bonus today. Mostly trout with a few whiting & blue fish. This is the time to catch fish people. The water has cooled down & the conditions are perfect.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> In the last 4 days I've caught over 125 fish with a bonus today. Mostly trout with a few whiting & blue fish. This is the time to catch fish people. The water has cooled down & the conditions are perfect.


What area are you fishing ?


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

ez2cdave said:


> What area are you fishing ?


Surfside behind the Holiday Inn


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

Save some for me...I'll be down this coming weekend. :fishing:


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

Hmmmm.... I may sneak down a few days this week and nab that spot. Lol. Even with the cold snap, the fish are biting? What are you fishing with?


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

Yep that's a bonus all right!! I'll bet he stretched all the kinks out of your line 
There will be standing room only at the Holiday Inn, lol
Good Fishing!! Thanks for your report.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

buckstand said:


> There will be standing room only at the Holiday Inn, lol


The next "Conga Line" . . .


----------



## buckstand (Sep 17, 2014)

ez2cdave said:


> The next "Conga Line" . . .


LOL....God I hope not. This year OBX as a whole was a "Conga Line" Looked like a WalMart parking lot during Christmas


----------



## Scofran (Nov 10, 2015)

What are you fishing with


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Fishing has been slow since Sept. Reason being the water was to warm. Fish like colder water hence the numbers of fish being caught this time of season. Both the temperatures of the water and the location of the fish which seem to congregate around that area every year at that time the conditions are idea. 
But you must be able to get your bait out a good 100 yards & I found the best time to fish is dead low on the in coming using cut or filleted finger mullet. The fish are not fussy they are attacking anything your throwing at them fresh or frozen. 3 of us fished Sunday for about 3-1/2 hrs & between us got close to a hundred fish. Several double headers.


----------



## oldguy (Sep 15, 2014)

I have a trip down there on Friday. Now don't you move, just stand there, don't spit in the water, don't take a leak, just stand there, don't do anything, just stand there, I'll see you Friday afternoon, don't you dare move.........


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

:d


----------



## GA1dad (Oct 29, 2013)

Flytyingguy1 said:


> I found the best time to fish is dead low on the in coming


Pardon my ignorance, but I'm trying to learn. Above you are referring to the period between outgoing and incoming tides,, just as a tide begins to come in?


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

GA1dad said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but I'm trying to learn. Above you are referring to the period between outgoing and incoming tides,, just as a tide begins to come in?


Towards the end of the low tide and the early incoming tide . . .


----------

